# can i get 128 kbps modem for dial up



## Neeraj (Dec 7, 2004)

well i`ve heard that 56\64 is the max i dont know or sure somebody please help me out


----------



## theraven (Dec 7, 2004)

on normal dialup im afraid 56.6 is the MAX u can get
that too is rated
practically u dun get more than 52 either
its just that the transmission line (the phone line ) doesnt stupport it ... so even if there was a 128kbps modem available ... it wont do much good
64 and 128lbps u can get only on leased lines ...


----------



## Shikhar (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey for that speed forget a dialup connection and go for broadband.


----------



## Neeraj (Dec 7, 2004)

*thanx guys*

but i jus wanted to know coz i got a separate line for internet specifically connection speeds are 56000 bps and i get download speeds from 9 to 10 kbps  quite unusual for a dialup  so i wanned to know  my friends here on normal phone lines dont even get about 2 kbps  on normal phone lines
with connections at 33600 bps
neways thanx


----------



## techiways (Dec 7, 2004)

*hi*

Hi,

If you are able to download at 9 - 10 kb a sec, it means you are getting atleast 45 - 54 kbps / sec...

You will often see bandwidth and transfer speed quoted in two different units: kilobits per second, abbreviated kbps or Kb/s, and kilobytes per second, abbreviated KB/s. The difference between the two units is the number of bits in a byte, which is 8. The small 'b' stands for bits, and the big 'B' stands for bytes. Transfer speeds are often shown in KB/s, and connect speeds are usually quoted in Kb/s. 

So untimately, Your download is quoted in 9 Kb/s... Your internet speed is 54kbps.. 

So, for instance, if a progress dialog for a modem shows you a download speed of 4.3 KB/s, it is the same as 34.4 Kb/s. If a progress dialog for a cable modem shows you a transfer speed of 100 KB/s, it is the same as 800 Kb/s. 


Bandwidth over a modem connection can sometimes be difficult to understand. There are two connections to a modem: one from your computer to its modem, and one from the computer's modem to the ISP's modem. 

The connection speed between the computer and its modem (called the Maximum speed under Control Panel/Modem/General tab/Properties) should be set as high as possible without causing errors. On most computers this is 115200, also written as 115.2 Kb/s. 

The connection speed between your modem and the ISP's, and the compression and error checking, are negotiated between the two modems when they establish the call. In the very best possible case, which is rarely seen, two V.90 (56 Kb/s) modems will be able to connect at 53 Kb/s with compression, and the compression on normal text transfer will average 50%, giving an effective transmission rate of 106 Kb/s. Very highly compressible material could be transferred at the maximum rate of 115.2 Kb/s. Incompressible material like ZIP files could be transferred at a maximum rate of 53 Kb/s. 

The theoretical maximum transfer speed for this over a V.90 modem is 53 Kb/s, if there was no latency at all on the line. With normal latency, however, transfer speeds are reduced to roughly 85% of the maximum, which for a V.90 modem would be about 45 Kb/s.


----------



## theraven (Dec 7, 2004)

just a few corrections
9-10kBps means 72 - 80 kbps connection speed
which is miraculous

and 115200 bps is port speed not connection speed
thats just not possible over phone lines


----------



## techiways (Dec 7, 2004)

*i agree*

Oops yeah! I agree with you raven..

Actually i jus gave a probable calculation to make him understand the concept...

n yeah about getiing 75 kbps of speed, it weired... Maybe he is using bandwidth calculators which doesnt give a correct value... (The one i use always shows 35 - 45kb's of download while my actuall speed is just 128 - 150 kbps)


----------

